# Accessing remote 'dead' PC



## balanga (Apr 13, 2018)

I have a ThinkPad T61 which does not boot, although I can power it on, the fan starts up, and the backlight of the screen comes on, and C-A=D restarts the sytem.  I noticed when attaching a LAN cable to the NIC that both the green and yellow leds flash intermittently which suggests to me that there is some network activity....  Is there any way to tell what this activity is?


----------



## VladiBG (Apr 13, 2018)

connect external monitor


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2018)

Connect the network directly to another network card on another machine. Then use tcpdump(8) to see what it's doing. It might be trying to PXE boot or maybe the OS actually starts and it's trying to DHCP.


----------

